# My Trip to Montreal 蒙特利爾之旅



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5669 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5670 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5671 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5673 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5674 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5680 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5700 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5701 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5702 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5704 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5704 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5708 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5749 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5754 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5762 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5779 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5780 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5781 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

McGill

IMG_5787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5798 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5799 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More McGill

IMG_5833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5853 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5854 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5856 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5861 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5864 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5870 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Going up to Mount Royal.

IMG_5888 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5892 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5926 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Mount Royal

IMG_5958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Montreal :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Mont Royal

IMG_5993 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5992 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5986 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to downtown

IMG_6010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6022 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6024 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6027 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6030 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6033 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6037 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6047 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally, the Olympic Stadium.

IMG_6049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

promenade du vieux port 

IMG_6633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



IMG_6683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Montréal :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zip lining

IMG_6685 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6691 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6694 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6699 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6706 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6708 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6710 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6790 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6804 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6810 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6812 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6813 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6814 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6790 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6804 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6810 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6812 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6813 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6814 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7635 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metro station

20170731_084352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



20170731_084401_001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170731_084609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170731_084628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170731_084650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More delicious French pastries.

20170731_084701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170731_084703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170731_084721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170731_085347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


20170731_085223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Thats all, folks!


----------

